# 68 GTO Fuel Gauge Sending Unit



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Probably a stupid question, but does the fuel tank have to be lowered to get to the Fuel Gauge Sending Unit? The gauge isn't working and I hate to lower the tank just to check the connection there. Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

You should be able to get at the connection without lowering the tank. Matt


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Matt, Thanks, do you know if there is access under the back seat or through the trunk, or do I simply have to get under the car a peek up above the tank. We have a convertible. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

The hot wire has a junction in the trunk. The ground should be at the front of the tank.


----------

